
How Israel Caught Russian Hackers Scouring the World for U.S. Secrets - lnguyen
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/10/technology/kaspersky-lab-israel-russia-hacking.html
======
bluetwo
This is huge. I'm very curious why there is not a larger discussion around
this.

